

Leti's Got Game: Do you?  - TheIdeaScout
http://theideascout.com/2011/02/04/leti%E2%80%99s-got-game/

======
TheIdeaScout
I am curious to know what the HN community thinks about this start up in
Ghana? "Leti Games"

